# First button with your help



## börki (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Phil, hi dear forum,

ok Phil wanted to see my first one. 
As mentioned elsewhere this is from 1 kg close cut fingers almost all from RAM modules.
Fingers processed with the AP method from this forum with 30 % HCL, 3 % Peroxide (3:1 by volume). Air bubbled through vessel.
It takes good one week to get off the foils from the fingers. Then washing and dissolution in HCl/5 % NaClO (DanChlorix here)

I've not much pictures of process. Here is one of my Auricchloride solution prior to precipitation.




I had no SMB. I used Potassiummetabisulfit for precipitation. Assuming that there is no Palladium in my solution.

As I have no melting equipment yet I asked a goldsmith I know to melt my powder. He has done it on his desk. He also has no melting dishes but a torch.




I know there is room for improvement, but I can't wait to see the golden color. I keep collecting and sorting more sources. And at given time I will re-refine this first one.

Thank you for looking and the honor is yours providing this informations in this forum.

Börki


----------



## börki (Nov 13, 2011)

The button is 3.5 g. For sure at least 18 karat. Goldsmith I know hat test solution only for 18K.


----------



## Joeforbes (Nov 13, 2011)

Great job Börki!

It looks decently pure. The foils from the cell should have been pretty pure to begin with if you rinsed them well. I'd guess that most of any impurities that would be in it are from melting it on a desk haha. It's great work for your first button though!

Edit: How many kilos of ram did it take to get the kilo of cut fingers?


----------



## börki (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Joe,

thank you for your kind words. You're right with the impurities from the desk. I didn't post a shot from the backside of button :roll: 

I'll answer your question on the total weight of RAM within next week. For sure it was over 6 kg but I have to weight the rest to get the number.
For now: the IC's from these RAMs had a total weight of 3 kg.


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 13, 2011)

Börki,
For being melted on a "jewelers bench" and not in a properly seasoned crucible that botton looks great.
You have done a very good job.  

Keep up the good work.
Tom C.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks Borki!

Good job!

Phil


----------



## rucito (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello börki. 
Test the solution of the AP for gold.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 17, 2011)

börki said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> thank you for your kind words. You're right with the impurities from the desk. I didn't post a shot from the backside of button :roll:
> 
> ...



Another 3-5g in them chips. :mrgreen:


----------

